# Grizzly G9036



## TFC (May 17, 2014)

Hello, All, 
Does anyone have any hands on experience with the Grizzly G9036 13x40 lathe?  I'd like to hear the good and/or the bad.
Thanks.


----------



## Just Startin' (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello TFC,     I can not speak to the G9036, but I do have the G0709 which is very close. I have no background or metal lathe experience to make me an expert. With that said I did all the back ground research and listened/read all the "Chinese junk" slamming, but was not prepared to go the used/restoration route. After all when the smoke clears and the bottom line is reached, I am retired and wanted to play with machine tools. I have made a few small projects on the lathe, one was a for real  repair on my mowers pulley and blade spindle, and so far am very happy with it. Started cutting threads on it and so far promises to be okay at it. I chose Grizzly over the others because of their excellent support reputation and I am only 3 hrs from their Missouri store. Recently bought their G0755 mill and am happy with it. Good luck with what ever you decide.                      Ron


----------



## coolidge (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm already hating the specs on this lathe, is there something in particular you like about it? So far I hate that the buttons are located way in the back no way that emergency stop is safe. Also noticed it has the puny D1-4 3 pin spindle nose like the smaller lathes, I have a 4 jaw D1-4 they sent me by mistake its not even close to as stout as the D1-5 6 pin on my G4003G which costs a lot less than his lathe. I see its 2HP same as my lathe. So far I'm not seeing the value and recommend you look at some of the other models in your price range.


----------



## TFC (Jun 5, 2014)

Coolidge,
In my opinion:
1.) In person the fit and finish of the G9036 appears superior to the G4003G.  
2.) The protractor numbers for the compound are engraved into the machine (not a plaque type application) .  
3.) Equipped with a foot brake emergency stop (nothing quicker to get to, no need to reach anywhere or across anything moving). 
4.) D1-4 spindle is plenty stout for commercial gunsmithing and more a common application.  
5.) Better balanced and steadier in appearance (without the top heavy look) than the G4003G or G0750G.
6.) Enclosed gear box keeps all the grit and grime of the shop out of the gears.
7.) As I see it, the only advantage of the G4003G and G0750G (other than their lower prices) is the use of high quality NSK spindle bearings.          Gunsmithing is slow and easy on a lathe so I'm not worried about that.


----------

